# What Colour Buckskin?



## BM Miniatures (Oct 28, 2010)

Does anyone have any buckskin's that were this colour as a foal?

Do you have photo's of them now(clipped?)

Dad is Chestnut Pintaloosa, Mom is DNA tested Homozygous for black, Carry's Silver and Cream(Silver Buckskin) Oh, and the mom has a dorsal stripe

Can kinda see it here


----------



## wiccanz (Oct 28, 2010)

My adult buckskin goes through a good many colour changes, sometimes he has a lot of dark hairs through his coat, and sometimes he is beautiful honey golden - it all depends on the season



Unfortunately I dont' have any pics of him as a baby.

Lovely little foal btw  She might end up sooty buckskin once her real coat comes through





ETA Mum looks more like smokey silver black than silver buckskin .. did you test her for agouti?


----------



## cretahillsgal (Oct 28, 2010)

He/she is gorgeous!

I have seen before that sometimes appys that color out later are born a richer, darker color. Maybe that is the case with this foal. Going to get appy spots later?


----------



## BM Miniatures (Oct 29, 2010)

wiccanz said:


> My adult buckskin goes through a good many colour changes, sometimes he has a lot of dark hairs through his coat, and sometimes he is beautiful honey golden - it all depends on the season
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are her results

Red Factor - EE

Agouti - Aa

Cream - nCr

Silver - nZ


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 29, 2010)

LOVE that baby!! Gorgeous deep color, nice proportions and refinement to match. Wouldn't mind seeing the little fellow in my own pasture.





Leia


----------



## wiccanz (Oct 29, 2010)

> These are her results
> Red Factor - EE
> 
> Agouti - Aa
> ...


Wow!! Well that's a definite silver buckskin then



Funny how they don't always present an obvious phenotype.


----------



## phoebeq (Mar 2, 2011)

I just came across this thread...I have a boy that color. He isn't a mini, but he was born here and I have pics of him all the way up to now at a year old. Here are a few photos of him over the past year...

About 6 hours after he was born.






A couple of weeks old.











About 7 months old.






About 8 months old.






More in next post...


----------



## phoebeq (Mar 2, 2011)

8 months.






10 months or so?






1 year


----------



## Knottymare (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow, Phoebeq, that is one leggy colt! How tall is he? What a cutie!

And BM, that is a really lovely foal. Love her/him...


----------



## BM Miniatures (Mar 3, 2011)

Here she is now clipped, much darker then I expected


----------

